# Windige Wolke - Übersichtskarte



## dahero (10. Juli 2008)

Moin,

vor kurzen gabs hier mal nen Thread in dem eine Route für das farmen der Windigen Wolken - bzw eine Spawnpunktkarte gepostet wurde. 
Gestern auf Ingenieur umgeskillt und jetzt will ich Wolken farmen, tu mir aber bei dem random irgendwo hinfliegen sehr schwer und hätte gern Anhaltspunkte.

Hat irgendjemand nochmal so eine Karte oder kann mir den Link zu dem Thread posten? Ich finde ihn nach halbstündigen suchen einfach nicht - vielleicht stell ich mich einfach nur dusselig an aber mit Wörtern wie "Wolke/Karte/Ingenieur/farmen" finde ich einfach nix..

grüße, Carbons


----------



## dahero (11. Juli 2008)

Oder hat vielleicht jemanden einen Tipp wie man diese Wolken am besten farmt?


----------



## Toyuki (11. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...3&hl=wolken
keine minute gesucht...

(karte direkt: http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=n...loudmapgi3.jpg)


----------



## dahero (11. Juli 2008)

Hmm meinte nen anderen Thread =/ - da hat jemand sich die Arbeit gemacht und ne richtige Route gepostet gehabt.


----------



## resurrection1 (13. Juli 2008)

Ich kann da das Addon GatherMate  +  das addon Routes empfehlen farme damit echt fix Luftpartikel einfach lässig diese Route abfliegen


----------



## oliilo (13. Juli 2008)

Halo ich hab mir jetzt das addon GatherMate downgeloadet tut auch aber kan ich das auch so configurieren wie mein normales garather ? 
zu dem 2 ten addon hab ich gegoogelt aber irgentwie nur schrott gefunden kan ich pls links oder anhaltspunkte bekommen woher ich das ziehen kan ?


----------



## Aber Derbe (14. Juli 2008)

oliilo schrieb:


> Halo ich hab mir jetzt das addon GatherMate downgeloadet tut auch aber kan ich das auch so configurieren wie mein normales garather ?
> zu dem 2 ten addon hab ich gegoogelt aber irgentwie nur schrott gefunden kan ich pls links oder anhaltspunkte bekommen woher ich das ziehen kan ?


Wenn du das routes ding meinst.
Das heisst Fu_routes wofür du noch Fubar brauchst. Ist ein sehr nices addon.


----------



## oliilo (14. Juli 2008)

ich hab gegoogelt find trotzdem nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wie kan ich das anseren konvigutieren ?


----------



## dahero (14. Juli 2008)

Grr, nicht meinen Thread klauen :>

Naja Gatherer und Routes habe ich auch aber bisjetzt hab ich da nur meine eigenen Daten drinne und die 6 Spawnpunkte sind sicherlich nicht die einzigen =P Vorallem hab ich nicht bei einem einzigen dieser Punkte noch ein weiteres Mal eine Wolke gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------

